# Question on cruzmisl's "angled" front wall panel ?



## Hermit (Dec 1, 2007)

In September cruzmisl posted photos of his HT acoustic treatment, and I have a question about his front wall treatment... _cudos to cruz on an excellent looking job, by the way !!!_

I see the front wall panel is built out and angled to create a flat plane, that is directed at the listening position. I was wondering approximately what the balance is between diffusion and absorption of this angled panel? Is there any acoustically reflective material used under the cloth? Is this a particularly good design to improve front wall performance?

My front wall decor includes a large Chinese wall fan that is mounted on the wall above and behind my TV. The sawtooth folds of the fan have provided better diffusion on a very reflective wall space. I could easily shape a custom fitted #703 "chunk" panel behind this fan, and suspend the panel just above, and behind, the 46" Samsung widescreen (to create an "angled" effect, similar to cruzmisl's). _I am new to the term "chunk", but from other threads I believe this means the panel is "solidly" filled by layers of absorbing material, so that its absorption coefficient is skewed to the lower frequencies._

The listener-side surface would be covered by the fan (a diffusive surface). This might not be the best choice, but is important to the appearance I want. 

However, the #703 side of the assembly would have a thickness that tapers from 6" (top) to 2" (bottom) and is held away from the existing front wall about 16". This would create a cavity that should trap reflections from the front wall ... somewhat of a small base trap, I suppose. I am already using "freestanding" floor-to-ceiling "chunk" corner absorbers (16" x 16" x 20") , that are placed a few inches off the front and side walls to enhance low frequency performance. I also have built 14x freestanding 6" wide panels (4" x #703), 6x freestanding 24" first reflection panels (side and front wall), 2x suspended 24" first reflection clouds (24" domed circle, 4" thick at center), and 10x suspended 12" diffuser/absorptive domes for general ceiling control. The freestanding wall panels are wood framed, and by turning and moving the panels, should allow me to finely adjust the panels effects, at will.

QUESTION: Is my idea reasonable AND "probably" effective to improve the front image of my 1150 cu ft , closed, rectangular room (14.5' x 11' x 7.5'). This would increase my panel coverage, on the front wall, from about 35% up to roughly 50%.

Oh man do I have a headache now... :dizzy:... from 2 1/2 hours of trying to write an adequately descriptive post. I hope this makes some sense and someone might tell me how effective cruzmisl's angled panel is, and a reasonable guess if I should build the panel I have described?

Thanks... Hermit

p.s... I have the next nine days to complete my acoustic treatments. The panels I listed are 80% finished and in place, with 20% left for final assembly and covering. My new mains should be delivered around Jan 1, and then I might be able to describe my newly complete installation.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Any chance you could post a link to that thread? Sorry, just buried in work and honestly don't have time to plow through threads to find it. Also, if you could post pics/sketches of your room and what you already have that would help a ton.

Bryan


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/6077-room-finally-treated.html

Does this help?


----------



## Hermit (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the link cruz. 
I am still somewhat technologically challenged due to my inexperience on forums... not confident about creating links, Ive never "successfully" posted a photo to a forum, and my desktop system (with scanner, printer, etc...) is dismantled while I remodel my office... my "other" winter project.

Bryan.... 
Please table the question for a while. My step mother died last night and I am reconciling some very old issues with my dad... which is going to put off my work a bit.

It looks like cruz's panel is absorbing the corner reinforcement/reflection behind the TV. I agree I need to do better with details and photos, and better for all to relax until I can get my desktop running and put together a few graphics. Im a wee bit to antsy to get it done, and jumping the gun on questions.

The only unit I don't have roughed out is the proposed "fan" panel. So I have plenty to stay busy. Figure I'll build the fan assembly regardless... just to play with the idea... Thanks... Don


----------

